# Unversity in Scotland and home fees



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

I am looking into possible university opportunities for my son if he returns to Scotland. I have read the Scotish Government website and not sure if I understand the requirements for Home fees. First, my son was born in Scotland and I am a UK national. We left Scotland when my son was 10. If he returned to Scotland at 18 he would still have spent more than 50 % of his life in Scotland. Under existing EU laws he appears to qualify for free tuition, however there seems to be no mention of what happens after 1st of jan 2021. Under existing rules if you move outside of EU then you dont qualify for home fees if you return unless you have lived in Scotland for 3 years prior to course starting. Given that the SNP ( and scotland as a nation) is pro european is it possible that something akin to the existing situation will continue post Brexit?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

All I know is that it was announced in July this year that the free tuition for EU students will end from January 2021. So if he is regarded as EU student from the academic year 2021/22 and onwards, he won't qualify for free tuition. Currently, to qualify as 'home' (i.e. Scottish) student, you must have lived in Scotland for 3 years at 1st August of the year you start your course (so from 1st August 2018 to 1st August 2021 for courses starting in autumn 2021), but not primarily for the purpose of receiving full-time education. So according to my reading of measures announced so far, your son will need to be in Scotland for 3 years prior to starting his course, doing things other than receiving full-time education, such as working full-time (he can study part-time to pass his highers).


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> All I know is that it was announced in July this year that the free tuition for EU students will end from January 2021. So if he is regarded as EU student from the academic year 2021/22 and onwards, he won't qualify for free tuition. Currently, to qualify as 'home' (i.e. Scottish) student, you must have lived in Scotland for 3 years at 1st August of the year you start your course (so from 1st August 2018 to 1st August 2021 for courses starting in autumn 2021), but not primarily for the purpose of receiving full-time education.


When did the Scottish government actually say that? I was under the impression that the Scottish government have made no specific ruling as of yet other than EU students for 21/22 will receive free tuition


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

kaipa said:


> When did the Scottish government actually say that? I was under the impression that the Scottish government have made no specific ruling as of yet other than EU students for 21/22 will receive free tuition


Yes you are right have just seen an article saying that.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Yes Joppa I see you are right. However while the free tuition is stopping for EU nationals that isnt the same as UK nationals who live in EU. At the moment they get free tuition as they reside in EU. The question is will they be disenfranchised once the UK leaves or will the government still allow Scottish born nationals the same rights as non uk nationals residing in Scotland?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

kaipa said:


> Yes Joppa I see you are right. However while the free tuition is stopping for EU nationals that isnt the same as UK nationals who live in EU. At the moment they get free tuition as they reside in EU. The question is will they be disenfranchised once the UK leaves or will the government still allow Scottish born nationals the same rights as non uk nationals residing in Scotland?


If Brexit means anything, it means EU states will be treated the same as any other country such as US, Canada, Australia, South Africa etc. So your son will be treated the same as UK citizen living in any of those countries. That's how I understand it, but you should make a specific inquiry to the admissions team at a Scottish university, or SAAS.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

It is possible that there may be a future agreement with EU, or with any EU state, to extend the provision of the withdrawal agreement to cover student fees payable. Since tuition fees are an important part of university revenue, there may be resistance from Scottish universities, as I can't see Scottish government footing the bill.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Joppa said:


> It is possible that there may be a future agreement with EU, or with any EU state, to extend the provision of the withdrawal agreement to cover student fees payable. Since tuition fees are an important part of university revenue, there may be resistance from Scottish universities, as I can't see Scottish government footing the bill.


 I should imagine that given the SNPs popularity a 2nd referendum seems certain. With a bit of luck the country will align itself closely with Europe similar to that of Ireland. Let England plough the other path I say


----------



## TanGem (May 7, 2020)

Well that depends on the Scots and their SNP "Chipmonks" continuing popularity


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Referendum, positive result, application to join EU, approval and eventual membership will be some years off even if everything goes as smoothly as SNP hopes for, at which point the 3-year residence in independent Scotland may have to start.


----------

